# Satin Bubs! and other cute bubba's!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Apologies for the bad lighting! lol

All are does and 6 days old from two different pairings but in the same cage! hehe The momma's are friends.
The pairings were Black eyed Siam x Fawn and Black eyed Cream x Martens Sable

Of the five, the first three (going left to right) are poss Siams (Two BE, one PE), the next is a red and the last is a PEW/Himi.

Of the three there are two Sables and a Martens Sable 

They are fat and gorgeous and all will be available for sale I reckon! lol

Willow xx


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

They are soooo cute, congratulations! Can't wait to see pics of them when they are bigger!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

That one second left front row is huge ! 
Lovely lot


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely little fat piggies!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Slighty better lighting on these piccies... and I found something today that puzzles me, I will explain after the last photo, anyways...









The Three Siam girlies, as you can see the one closest to the camera is pink/ruby eyed and the others are black eyed 









Not a brilliant pose, but these girls are camera shy! lol A good shot of the Martens Sable though, and the ones behind are regular sables, they are colouring up nicely!









A bit out of focus... but this is the PEW/Himi and the Red, i know she must be red cos she has black eyes, but i know she is too light.

But... here is the cause of my puzzlement, you see the red girl on the last photo, she appears to have a perfect line of white fur on her back! I really don't know where that has appeared from! hehe None of the satins I have are white marked?
Oddness :? lol

Willow xx


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

cute pics!!

I have self satins too (pet not show mice) and also very occasionally get white markings (usually on head and belly), e.g. on one in ten in the last litter. I have dove, champagne and ivory selfs as parents, no markings on any of them. I love the line though, never seen anything like that before!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

These are pet type too  More a product of me testing my big red boys fertility LOL They are definately doing thier jobs lol These two litters were reduced quite alot!

Anyways, yes... I can't tell yet whether she has any white on her tummy as it hasn't coloured up enough yet, but its definately a surprise!! lol

Willow xx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they are gorgeous I like anything shiny


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Changed the title slightly so i could put up other squeeful piccies of my current bubba's... most are satin! lol

Anyways, the puzzling white marked red girlie has revealed more white today! lol She is a keeper, and named 'Marble' by my partner 









The white is underneath too! She looks broken banded.









And Look!! She has a stripe on her nose!! Its perfect!! *loves*









And this one just cos its adorable.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The litter belongs to Coraline and Ghost, Cora is a Blue Tan broken and Ghost is a BEC Satin.










Two are satins, and three of them are colours I can quite grasp yet... may be Lilacs.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And these adorable bubs were an oopsie litter to my Dove girl Lilly, apparently pregnant when i bought her. lol










This litter was taken down quite alot, there were 8 boys!! :shock: So I left her with her 3 girls and one boy. They all are not great blacks with white marks on thier bellies and tails. I intended not to keep these if i'm honest, but the family has fallen in love with them.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

how odd that you've got a marked baby.... but sooooo cute!! nice pics 

Vi x


----------



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely! so many colours! I love the red girl, such a gorgeous rich colour! and I wouldn't have been able to resist the black litter either!


----------



## hannah:-) (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh my God! Steve has said yesterday he will buy me 2 mice for my birthday which is 15th November...we live in Gravesend, are u Bexleyheath? we not far at all could collect easily one evening if convenient for you? Please let me know, i am on face book too if you want to say hi on there search hannah mason or i may show up with stephen wilkins, we share a page you see! 

Kind regards, and Your's hopefully!
Hannah in Gravesend  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your first meeces; how exciting! Post pics of them when you can, OK?


----------

